# Does anyone see truth?



## New Age United (Aug 24, 2015)

We all have eyes that see, can you see what I am a about to try and show you. Yes it is completely subjective and metaphysical but I am sure you can see it too.

Always be Aware of Space

Time is an illusion but the Earth is very Real

All things come and go but the Light remains Eternal

If you understand this then you are now in Paradise

Welcome to the kingdom of heaven, welcome to eternity. The universe is absolutely perfect. Stop resisting what is and surrender to your fate, accept what is, it is Paradise after all, it can not possibly get any better than this. Come and dine with me in Paradise. Any questions and opinions are welcome.


----------



## reddan1981 (Aug 25, 2015)

I see TRUTH brother. It starts like this.... If visually the sun takes 18hours to move 180* degrees, it must do the other 180*degrees in 6 hours (night time).
QUESTION.
Do we speed up at night?


----------



## New Age United (Aug 25, 2015)

reddan1981 said:


> I see TRUTH brother. It starts like this.... If visually the sun takes 18hours to move 180* degrees, it must do the other 180*degrees in 6 hours (night time).
> QUESTION.
> Do we speed up at night?


Fuck that's good, seemingly a break in logic. Surely there must be a logical explanation, I'm thinking a bend in space - time but surely we would have heard of this before. I never thought of that before thanks for bringing it to my attention.


----------



## New Age United (Aug 25, 2015)

I'm also thinking of the Suns distance from earth could be visible from 3 quarters of the earth at once. I think I would have to do some heavy calculus to figure this out.

But still do you live every day of your life in Paradise, are you at peace and full of bliss, do you truly love the entire world, have you transcended the mind and all its suffering, can you stop thinking and just be? Have you found Zen is my question.


----------



## New Age United (Aug 25, 2015)

No surely it can only be visible from half the earth, the only logical explanation is a bend in space time, surely a physicist has thought about this before and was instantly handed a Nobel prize lol!!!. Strange that nobody's thought of that before.


----------



## New Age United (Aug 25, 2015)

The days get shorter as we get farther from the sun so that blows the distance theory out of the water. It must be the bending of space time, as we get farther from the sun the bending is lessened and we experience shorter days, but as we get closer the gravity of the sun has more of a warping effect and we experience longer days.


----------



## New Age United (Aug 25, 2015)

Think of a photon as a little ball and the sun is a big heavy ball and creates a big dip in the sheet of space time. You roll the little ball in what you try to be a staight line, but do to the big dip the small ball starts to curve, as it gets further away from the heavy ball the little ball starts to straighten it's trajectory, but when it is very close to the heavy ball it is changing trajectory very quickly. So what we witness on earth is the trajectory of photons as they hit the earth. When we are very close to the sun that trajectory is bending at a steep angle where as out further no matter what trajectory it is coming at it can only possibly hit half the earth. Fuck this should be a theory.Cant believe no one has thought of this before.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 25, 2015)

Everyone sees what they believe to be the truth from their own perspective.

Not all of these perceived truths are an accurate representation of reality- which is just one more set of truths.


----------



## New Age United (Aug 25, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Everyone sees what they believe to be the truth from their own perspective.
> 
> Not all of these perceived truths are an accurate representation of reality- which is just one more set of truths.


I believe my perceived truth is as accurate as words can get to ultimate reality, as far as the human experience is concerned. By just one more set of truths I take it you mean facts, no my perspective is not fact it is completely subjective but still it is true. Just as you understand that pink is feminine and blue is masculine so too should you understand what I mean when I say that the Earth is Paradise. There is a way out of suffering just so you know, but you would have to understand many metaphysical truths to get there.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 25, 2015)

New Age United said:


> I believe my perceived truth is as accurate as words can get to ultimate reality, as far as the human experience is concerned. By just one more set of truths I take it you mean facts, no my perspective is not fact it is completely subjective but still it is true. Just as you understand that pink is feminine and blue is masculine so too should you understand what I mean when I say that the Earth is Paradise. There is a way out of suffering just so you know, but you would have to understand many metaphysical truths to get there.


...and this is how you see things. Others will see them differently, independent of whether what they see is verifiable 'fact' or not.


----------



## New Age United (Aug 25, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> ...and this is how you see things. Others will see them differently, independent of whether what they see is verifiable 'fact' or not.


Yes I am aware of this. It has been proven to me countless times, but still I try to break through, for the few that see the light.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 25, 2015)

New Age United said:


> Yes I am aware of this. It has been proven to me countless times, but still I try to break through, for the few that see the light.


So why do you think your truth is more true than that of others?


----------



## New Age United (Aug 25, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> So why do you think your truth is more true than that of others?


I have found truth in the absence of thought whereas others find truth in thought. "The majority of human beings do not inhabit a living universe but a conceptualized one" Eckhart Tolle

You are not your mind; you are not the Thinker in your head, you are Aware of thought but thoughts have nothing to do with who you are. You are pure Awareness. See this is true whether you believe it or not.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 26, 2015)

New Age United said:


> I have found truth in the absence of thought whereas others find truth in thought. "The majority of human beings do not inhabit a living universe but a conceptualized one" Eckhart Tolle
> 
> You are not your mind; you are not the Thinker in your head, you are Aware of thought but thoughts have nothing to do with who you are. You are pure Awareness. See this is true whether you believe it or not.


That's what I thought...


----------



## green_machine_two9er (Aug 26, 2015)

reddan1981 said:


> I see TRUTH brother. It starts like this.... If visually the sun takes 18hours to move 180* degrees, it must do the other 180*degrees in 6 hours (night time).
> QUESTION.
> Do we speed up at night?


Is this a joke? Can't really tell.


----------



## New Age United (Aug 26, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> That's what I thought...


Can you please explain what you mean by that, are you implying that the truth I speak of is still just thought. Of course when I am speaking of truth it is thought, my mind is doing it's best to put into finite words the infinite and eternal. Words, thoughts, are only signs that point to the truth. You with your intelligent mind should be able to follow the directions and arrive at the destination, it is not a belief but a realization, it becomes crystal clear only when you stop thinking.


----------



## New Age United (Aug 26, 2015)

green_machine_two9er said:


> Is this a joke? Can't really tell.


No he's serious, that actually is a break in logic that needs to be explained by physics. Unless it is so laughingly simple to you that you can easily explain it, please do.


----------



## Glaucoma (Aug 26, 2015)

reddan1981 said:


> I see TRUTH brother. It starts like this.... If visually the sun takes 18hours to move 180* degrees, it must do the other 180*degrees in 6 hours (night time).
> QUESTION.
> Do we speed up at night?


What you are describing is simple refraction of the Suns rays as it hits our atmosphere. It's nothing magical at all. It's no different than how a straw in a glass of water looks like it's not where it really is when viewed from the side.


----------



## New Age United (Aug 26, 2015)

Glaucoma said:


> What you are describing is simple refraction of the Suns rays as it hits our atmosphere. It's nothing magical at all. It's no different than how a straw in a glass of water looks like it's not where it really is when viewed from the side.


Glaucoma I know you know a bit of physics, so you are suggesting that it's the earth's atmosphere that causes this effect and not the bending of space time?

To me it doesn't make sense that it could refract over 3 quarters of the earth.


----------



## Glaucoma (Aug 26, 2015)

New Age United said:


> Glaucoma I know you know a bit of physics, so you are suggesting that it's the earth's atmosphere that causes this effect and not the bending of space time?


I'm not suggesting anything. It is, without a doubt, refraction.

In order to bend space enough to change the path of a photon, you'd need a large amount of mass. Gravitational lensing is done on a massive scale far, far away. It is not a local phenomena.


----------



## New Age United (Aug 26, 2015)

Glaucoma said:


> I'm not suggesting anything. It is, without a doubt, refraction.
> 
> In order to bend space enough to change the path of a photon, you'd need a large amount of mass. Gravitational lensing is done on a massive scale far, far away. It is not a local phenomena.


I'll take your word for it, do you have any peer reviewed data to support this?


----------



## green_machine_two9er (Aug 26, 2015)

New Age United said:


> No he's serious, that actually is a break in logic that needs to be explained by physics. Unless it is so laughingly simple to you that you can easily explain it, please do.


I wish I could explain. I'm having a hard time putting into words the simple facts of the solar system and geometry. We spin on an axis around the sun. The earth is spherical two things we all SHOULD know. It depends on your vantage point. Or longitude and latitude as to how long you day or night is. Also seasons are much less to do with distance the earth is from the sun as much as the axis, or angle your vantage point sees it from. There is no break inlogic or any explanation needed by physics.


----------



## Glaucoma (Aug 26, 2015)

New Age United said:


> I'll take your word for it, do you have any peer reviewed data to support this?


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atmospheric_refraction

You can chase the references from there if you like.


----------



## green_machine_two9er (Aug 26, 2015)

green_machine_two9er said:


> I wish I could explain. I'm having a hard time putting into words the simple facts of the solar system and geometry. We spin on an axis around the sun. The earth is spherical two things we all SHOULD know. It depends on your vantage point. Or longitude and latitude as to how long you day or night is. Also seasons are much less to do with distance the earth is from the sun as much as the axis, or angle your vantage point sees it from. There is no break inlogic or any explanation needed by physics.


Well I mean unless the world Is flat and one side is on while the other is off. Than yes different day/night times would make no sense


----------



## New Age United (Aug 26, 2015)

Glaucoma said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atmospheric_refraction
> 
> You can chase the references from there if you like.


No that will do just fine thanks very much. I guess it is laughingly simple. Isn't it funny that everything, even calculus, once you understand it is so simple. "Life is very simple, we just insist on making it complicated" Confucius


----------



## Glaucoma (Aug 26, 2015)

New Age United said:


> No that will do just fine thanks very much. I guess it is laughingly simple. Isn't it funny that everything, even calculus, once you understand it is so simple. "Life is very simple, we just insist on making it complicated" Confucius


I find it all quite beautiful, myself. The mechanics of nature never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## New Age United (Aug 26, 2015)

green_machine_two9er said:


> I wish I could explain. I'm having a hard time putting into words the simple facts of the solar system and geometry. We spin on an axis around the sun. The earth is spherical two things we all SHOULD know. It depends on your vantage point. Or longitude and latitude as to how long you day or night is. Also seasons are much less to do with distance the earth is from the sun as much as the axis, or angle your vantage point sees it from. There is no break inlogic or any explanation needed by physics.


Yes you make a good point and clarify things greatly, from the north pole you can always see the sun, it is only from the center of the sphere that it should only be visible from half the earth.


----------



## green_machine_two9er (Aug 26, 2015)

New Age United said:


> Yes you make a good point and clarify things greatly, from the north pole you can always see the sun, it is only from the center of the sphere that it should only be visible from half the earth.


And you'll notice the sun rises and sets at differ net points I'm the sky way day. Very small changes over the course of a year but think about it once and than a few month later you'll notice a big Change. This is also changes the length of the day


----------



## georgio838 (Aug 28, 2015)

reddan1981 said:


> I see TRUTH brother. It starts like this.... If visually the sun takes 18hours to move 180* degrees, it must do the other 180*degrees in 6 hours (night time).
> QUESTION.
> Do we speed up at night?


and why does noise get louder at nite? sit outside with your stereo at a certain volume from 2pm till 9pm, do not change the volume but you will notice it will be perceptibly louder at 9pm? i think light changes the air & makes it more difficult for sound to travel through it?...or is it just me being wasted every time i do that?


----------



## georgio838 (Aug 28, 2015)

New Age United said:


> We all have eyes that see, can you see what I am a about to try and show you. Yes it is completely subjective and metaphysical but I am sure you can see it too.
> 
> Always be Aware of Space
> 
> ...


i dont know if the street urchins of backstreet phnom penh & calcutta would agree with you on this issue?...


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (Aug 28, 2015)

georgio838 said:


> and why does noise get louder at nite? sit outside with your stereo at a certain volume from 2pm till 9pm, do not change the volume but you will notice it will be perceptibly louder at 9pm? i think light changes the air & makes it more difficult for sound to travel through it?...or is it just me being wasted every time i do that?


maybe...because the sounds of the city have piped down about that time... @ 2 am your stereo will be even louder...


----------



## georgio838 (Aug 28, 2015)

thepenofareadywriter said:


> maybe...because the sounds of the city have piped down about that time... @ 2 am your stereo will be even louder...


but sir, i have noted this phenomenon in remote areas with no background noise too? i think light stops sound waves to a certain degree?...


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (Aug 28, 2015)

georgio838 said:


> but sir, i have noted this phenomenon in remote areas with no background noise too? i think light stops sound waves to a certain degree?...


maybe ? a good test would be...get a empty room with no carpet, or any furnishings, a room with a good echo turn on the lights...then turn off


----------



## Rrog (Aug 28, 2015)

georgio838 said:


> i think light stops sound waves to a certain degree?...


Impossible.


----------



## georgio838 (Aug 28, 2015)

thepenofareadywriter said:


> maybe ? a good test would be...get a empty room with no carpet, or any furnishings, a room with a good echo turn on the lights...then turn off


it seems to only happen outdoors? ive never noticed it indoors, if you live in a very quiet or remote area, set up some speakers outdoors, put some music on about 2pm, put a chair a suitable distance outdoors away from speakers...notice after the sun has gone down the volume will appear louder..like someone has turned it up a notch or two...ive noticed this happen when im stoned and also sober


----------



## Rrog (Aug 28, 2015)

Did anyone not attend school or what


----------



## georgio838 (Aug 28, 2015)

Rrog said:


> Did anyone not attend school or what


ok then moses...pls give us your thesis on what im trying to explain?


----------



## Rrog (Aug 28, 2015)

The light doesn't suppress sound for shitsakes. WTF


----------



## New Age United (Aug 28, 2015)

Rrog said:


> The light doesn't suppress sound for shitsakes. WTF


Nor do neutrinos slow down the earth lol


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Aug 28, 2015)

New Age United said:


> Glaucoma I know you know a bit of physics, so you are suggesting that it's the earth's atmosphere that causes this effect and not the bending of space time?
> 
> To me it doesn't make sense that it could refract over 3 quarters of the earth.


same reason the sun appears to be different "colors" as the day goes on, the atmosphere, solid particulates in the air, the magnetosphere, stratosphere, ozone layer (to a degree)etc, etc, all that changes the way we "perceive" the light.
the way you describe it is impossible.
the only thing that has enough mass to bend light is a black hole, neutron stars are the densest/heaviest thing in the universe, minus a black hole, and even those can't bend light the way you are describing it.
Go check out some physics books.
Chandresakar limit, neutron stars, dark matter, supernova, black holes.. those will clear up your theory a bit.


----------



## georgio838 (Aug 28, 2015)

Rrog said:


> The light doesn't suppress sound for shitsakes. WTF


well how do you know that? pls perform the previous mentioned test, if you can in a remote quiet area, then get back to me


----------



## Rrog (Aug 28, 2015)

Yeah I'll get right on that. In the meantime, please prove the world is flat


----------



## New Age United (Aug 28, 2015)

greasemonkeymann said:


> same reason the sun appears to be different "colors" as the day goes on, the atmosphere, solid particulates in the air, the magnetosphere, stratosphere, ozone layer (to a degree)etc, etc, all that changes the way we "perceive" the light.
> the way you describe it is impossible.
> the only thing that has enough mass to bend light is a black hole, neutron stars are the densest/heaviest thing in the universe, minus a black hole, and even those can't bend light the way you are describing it.
> Go check out some physics books.
> Chandresakar limit, neutron stars, dark matter, supernova, black holes.. those





Rrog said:


> Yeah I'll get right on that. In the meantime, please prove the world is flat


Wouldn't you shit yourself if the latest study showed that light suppresses sound lmfao!!!


----------



## Rrog (Aug 28, 2015)

You can LYFAO all you want. You're still blisteringly ignorant


----------



## New Age United (Aug 28, 2015)

Rrog said:


> You can LYFAO all you want. You're still blisteringly ignorant


Please explain how so I am ignorant.


----------



## Rrog (Aug 28, 2015)

I'm not sure how it came to be. I only see the evidence of the ignorance, not the reason for it


----------



## MarWan (Aug 28, 2015)

georgio838 said:


> and why does noise get louder at nite? sit outside with your stereo at a certain volume from 2pm till 9pm, do not change the volume but you will notice it will be perceptibly louder at 9pm? i think light changes the air & makes it more difficult for sound to travel through it?...or is it just me being wasted every time i do that?


my humble theory is when its dark (nighttime) your ears gets more sensitive since you cannot see ( eyes no use), like blind people have excellent hearing.


----------



## georgio838 (Aug 28, 2015)

Rrog said:


> You can LYFAO all you want. You're still blisteringly ignorant


now now now....theres no need for name calling...just makes us look like children really...or glorified monkies...which i think we are anyway...back on topic pls


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (Aug 28, 2015)

georgio838 said:


> and why does noise get louder at nite? sit outside with your stereo at a certain volume from 2pm till 9pm, do not change the volume but you will notice it will be perceptibly louder at 9pm? i think light changes the air & makes it more difficult for sound to travel through it?...or is it just me being wasted every time i do that?





Physics World>Physics Q & A>Natural phenomena
Cheung Kai-chung (Translation by Yip Ying-kin) 




Fig. 1 In the daytime, the air near the earth surface is hotter, sound waves are refracted to the sky.



Fig. 2 In the nighttime, the air near the surface is cooler, sound waves are refracted to the earth surface.
*Why do sound waves transmit farther at night? Is it because it is quieter at night?*
If you go to the beach on vacation, during the night, you will discover that voice of people far away can be heard clearly. You may wonder, it is because it is quieter at night than in the daytime. Therefore it is easy to hear the sound far away. However, it is only one of the reasons. Actually, sound transmits farther at night may be related to refraction of sound waves! First, sound is the vibration of air, and it is a kind of wave motion. The propagation of sound wave is faster in hot air and slower in cold air. Therefore regions of air at different temperatures have different refractive indices, just like media with different optical densities. When sound wave propagates in air whose temperature changes with altitude, refraction of air happens. Sound will move towards areas with lower temperatures. In the daytime, when the sun shines the earth, the air near the earth surface is hotter than the air above. Sound waves will be refracted to the sky (Fig. 1). On the contrary, in the nighttime, the air near the surface is cooler and sound waves are refracted to the earth surface (Fig. 2).


----------



## georgio838 (Aug 28, 2015)

thepenofareadywriter said:


> Physics World>Physics Q & A>Natural phenomena
> Cheung Kai-chung (Translation by Yip Ying-kin)
> 
> 
> ...


egad sir..this info could possibly prove my theory correct...so nah nah nah Rrog...theres your proof...ooops theres that glorified monkey in me coming out again!


----------



## Rrog (Aug 28, 2015)

OMG. Your theory. 

NASA is calling... Pick up the phone. They want to know how some nutjob in a cornfield discovered something that eluded all of humanity until just now


----------



## georgio838 (Aug 28, 2015)

Rrog said:


> OMG. Your theory.
> 
> NASA is calling... Pick up the phone. They want to know how some nutjob in a cornfield discovered something that eluded all of humanity until just now


ohhh Rrog...there you go again with that name calling....be careful or the admin may end up having to smack your naughty bottom...ps & its a wheatfield thank you very much


----------



## New Age United (Aug 28, 2015)

Rrog said:


> I'm not sure how it came to be. I only see the evidence of the ignorance, not the reason for it


If you can not trace the cause of the effect then guess what my friend, you are ignorant too. Judging things without reason is called delusion.


----------



## New Age United (Aug 28, 2015)

Rrog said:


> OMG. Your theory.
> 
> NASA is calling... Pick up the phone. They want to know how some nutjob in a cornfield discovered something that eluded all of humanity until just now


It seemed intuitive to me at the time, the break in logic caught me off guard and I began to seek a logical and intuitive explanation. All was made crystal clear when green machine reminded me of the even more intuitive facts about the geometry of the whole thing. I guess I had a brain fart big woop.


----------



## Rrog (Aug 28, 2015)

Another popsicle thread...


----------



## New Age United (Aug 28, 2015)

georgio838 said:


> egad sir..this info could possibly prove my theory correct...so nah nah nah Rrog...theres your proof...ooops theres that glorified monkey in me coming out again!


Far more plausible then light suppresses sound.


----------



## Rrog (Aug 28, 2015)

Far more


----------



## georgio838 (Aug 28, 2015)

ok


thepenofareadywriter said:


> Physics World>Physics Q & A>Natural phenomena
> Cheung Kai-chung (Translation by Yip Ying-kin)
> 
> 
> ...


 ok so its air temp & not light that changes auditory volume...between night & day...i stand corrected...was just takin a wild guess...out here in the cornfields/wheatfields...ohhhh yeaahhhhh


----------



## New Age United (Aug 28, 2015)

Rrog said:


> Another popsicle thread...


What do you need Rrog, are you so above our intelligence that you consider it a waste of time to speak to us. I respect your opinion but you are ignorant too. Nothing you do is a waste of time, time is a sequence with each event serving as the foundation for the next event. "The snow falls each flake in its appropriate place" buddism


----------



## georgio838 (Aug 28, 2015)

New Age United said:


> What do you need Rrog, are you so above our intelligence that you consider it a waste of time to speak to us. I respect your opinion but you are ignorant too. Nothing you do is a waste of time, time is a sequence with each event serving as the foundation for the next event. "The snow falls each flake in its appropriate place" buddism


i always like to fall back on robocops wisdom...'being nasty...is not nice'


----------



## GrowUrOwnDank (Aug 28, 2015)

New Age United said:


> We all have eyes that see, can you see what I am a about to try and show you. Yes it is completely subjective and metaphysical but I am sure you can see it too.
> 
> Always be Aware of Space
> 
> ...


So. I have a question. Are you real? What is "your" truth and why do you own it? Does it give you the confidence you may need to survive another day? Why are you motivated to focus on mystery? Are you clever? I don't know what's real. Should I be in a hurry to find this promised land? If so? Why do wevwaste even a second here? Could this BE our promised land?


----------



## Rrog (Aug 28, 2015)

New Age United said:


> What do you need Rrog, are you so above our intelligence that you consider it a waste of time to speak to us.


Not needing anything. Just pointing out the quality of the thread


----------



## GrowUrOwnDank (Aug 28, 2015)

Quality of the thread? Did you respond? And why does the thread even exist. Yall are making my head hurt. Time to medicate.


----------



## New Age United (Aug 28, 2015)

GrowUrOwnDank said:


> So. I have a question. Are you real? What is "your" truth and why do you own it? Does it give you the confidence you may need to survive another day? Why are you motivated to focus on mystery? Are you clever? I don't know what's real. Should I be in a hurry to find this promised land? If so? Why do wevwaste even a second here? Could this BE our promised land?


You have many questions. 

Yes I am real.A Zen master said to a philosopher who asked what is real? He said you are real, now all you have to do is realize it. 

It is not my truth it is simply the truth; the earth is paradise and you are suffering bc you do not see this. "You gave them eyes but they do not see" Virgil

Life is completely effortless, of that I am confident. I do not need to survive another day if I died right now I would feel fulfilled.

It's no mystery and no I am not clever for discovering the truth, it was revealed to me by a very wise man. All you have to do is open your eyes and see.

Yes this is the promised land, no not the land promised to the Jews but the kingdom of heaven, think about it, it can not possibly get any better than this. This is literally eternity I am asking you to simply open up your eyes and see.

I promise you peace

I promise you bliss

I promise you love 

I promise you eternal life


----------



## georgio838 (Aug 28, 2015)

New Age United said:


> You have many questions.
> 
> Yes I am real.A Zen master said to a philosopher who asked what is real? He said you are real, now all you have to do is realize it.
> 
> ...


may i ask sir..how many buckets of lsd have you consumed so far this year pls?


----------



## georgio838 (Aug 28, 2015)

ill take that as an affirmative...possibly 3 buckets?...bless you on your magic carpet ride sir & hope it doesnt get too bumpy on your journey


----------



## New Age United (Aug 28, 2015)

georgio838 said:


> may i ask sir..how many buckets of lsd have you consumed so far this year pls?


I haven't done lsd in nearly 10 years, though i am doing mushrooms every now and then. No this revelation did not come from psychedelics it has come from force. An organism gets to the point where it needs to evolve or die, as a matter of survival, I had to transcend my mind as a matter of survival. Let me ask you a question, can you stop thinking, have you found the off button for your mind?


----------



## georgio838 (Aug 28, 2015)

New Age United said:


> I haven't done lsd in nearly 10 years, though i am doing mushrooms every now and then. No this revelation did not come from psychedelics it has come from force. An organism gets to the point where it needs to evolve or die, as a matter of survival, I had to transcend my mind as a matter of survival. Let me ask you a question, can you stop thinking, have you found the off button for your mind?


cmon you really are asking a big one now, i been married 3yrs & still cant find my wifes clit half the time...why is it hidden so well?...now thats a real mystery?


----------



## GrowUrOwnDank (Aug 28, 2015)

Ok bro. I got high. It's dark here. Very dark and quiet. Peaceful like the world around me is asleep. No sound of traffic back here. No lights accept the stupid little LEDs they put on everything these days. And my phone. I had a full day of light and enjoyed it. Mostly. Now is my favorite time. I'm gonna close the bedroom door. Shade me from even more photons seeping through. I love the Suns radiation. I love the glow of the moon. You can actually see stars in the sky where I live. I wonder about the majesty of it all. Why many don't even notice the bird in a tree. A flower on a dandelion. Our purpose has been subdued so we become blind. We tromp thru our existence structured. Trained. Robotic. Unaware. Yet. We all exist. Serve. Aware only of that which is inside ones on thoughts. Selfish, surviving. meditating. Medicating with abundance. Struggling to completion. Is any of this real? Time is fleeting. And then. The moments gone. Can you capture it? In a memory or pic? You can talk about it. Should I believe it was real? Why? Who cares. Look forward for this moment to pass. And be hopeful the next is more pleasurable embrace the gluttony of it all. Forever is merely now. I'm kinda high. Not over the top tho.


----------



## GrowUrOwnDank (Aug 28, 2015)

New Age United said:


> I haven't done lsd in nearly 10 years, though i am doing mushrooms every now and then. No this revelation did not come from psychedelics it has come from force. An organism gets to the point where it needs to evolve or die, as a matter of survival, I had to transcend my mind as a matter of survival. Let me ask you a question, can you stop thinking, have you found the off button for your mind?


Been about 20 for me. It was a hard rude up and then I always crashed hard too. Like insane, but I loved it the most of everything in pretty sure it would give me heart attack if I ever do it again. So.


----------



## green_machine_two9er (Aug 29, 2015)

New Age United said:


> You have many questions.
> 
> Yes I am real.A Zen master said to a philosopher who asked what is real? He said you are real, now all you have to do is realize it.
> 
> ...


 I don't agree you with. The earth is our eternal paradise?? Are you saying this is it! All right here and now? I will never be able to accept that only because I've experienced astral planes of existence. Seen through eyes which were no part of this physical body. Emotions beyond what we can comprehend in our human form. So no. This is not home. Not paradise. But a stepping stones on our journeys back to our true home.


----------



## New Age United (Aug 29, 2015)

Rrog said:


> Not needing anything. Just pointing out





green_machine_two9er said:


> I don't agree you with. The earth is our eternal paradise?? Are you saying this is it! All right here and now? I will never be able to accept that only because I've experienced astral planes of existence. Seen through eyes which were no part of this physical body. Emotions beyond what we can comprehend in our human form. So no. This is not home. Not paradise. But a stepping stones on our journeys back to our true home.


I respect your opinion but honestly I disagree. Death is the loss of consciousness, it is just like sleep. You will not find any place that feels more like home than this. Can you still sense the astral plane of existence that you speak of or is it just a memory? And if it is just a memory does it have any real existence in the now? Can you explain to me why you feel that what you were experiencing was real?


----------



## green_machine_two9er (Aug 29, 2015)

New Age United said:


> I respect your opinion but honestly I disagree. Death is the loss of consciousness, it is just like sleep. You will not find any place that feels more like home than this. Can you still sense the astral plane of existence that you speak of or is it just a memory? And if it is just a memory does it have any real existence in the now? Can you explain to me why you feel that what you were experiencing was real?


There's no feeling. It just is. Almost all people who har been pronounced clinically dead but resesitatrd experience some sort of nonphysical perception. There are many books and documentaries on the subject. And I think we can agree that if the experiencer has seen or experienced a Astral or causal plane. And knows that the "i am" of the self still exsists in a non-physical realm than of course conscienceness goes on. But perhaps this experience of being without a physical body is so unnatural to how we are wired from birth to think that it takes more than faith. And logic will always fail to explain because it is unexplainable. Logic tells us yes, here we are, this is it. Get it while the gettin is good. This takes awayresponsibility. Our souls are timeless. Not eternal because eternity is defined as all time. But timeless. As in exsists before during and after time was set on forward trajectory. This is strange to think bout but here's a good question that deserves thought. Time is only relative to space. Outside of space, and all the laws of the natural universe, the progression does not exsists. Near a black hole time is sped up. Gravity Is intertwined with the illusion of time. Just as gravity is an illusion of the physical arena itself. 
But If paradigms are shattered by a mystical, transcendent or non local perceptions than you can't go back. 


Ok so I'll answer your questions now. 
First. You stated. Death is loss of consciences, just like sleep. That almost proves my point. Of course we lose the ability to consciencly Perceive this world. Bit as in death just as sleep there are experiences and events which are non local. Dreams. Wow. What a profound thing. To be an experiencer in a strange and limitless world of the dream planes. And anyone who lucid dreams will attest to knowing who they are, that they are in fact sleeping but stillexperiencing. being born into human form is basically the same. We are dreaming. Lost. And only once one realizes this fact can they be liberated from birth death pain and suffering. 

How can I be sure I wasn't imagining. Ok you got me. I can't prove to anyone that I was anywhere other than here. All I can do is tell you about it. Perhaps spark an interest in visiting yourself. But you and all soils have been there. Each time when our soil exits this stage and is bathed in pure bliss and extacy you will remember. And also know as to why we must forget our true home in order to have a human experience. Every aspect of our journey will be laid out before us an each second will have had a purpose. Each person we meet, every twist and turn out lives take, will be like a orchestras of unimaginal design and detail. All leading (hopefully) to a point of god realization. Or the realization that we are all god conscienceness In human form. Lost just trying to get back home.


----------



## New Age United (Aug 29, 2015)

green_machine_two9er said:


> There's no feeling. It just is. Almost all people who har been pronounced clinically dead but resesitatrd experience some sort of nonphysical perception. There are many books and documentaries on the subject. And I think we can agree that if the experiencer has seen or experienced a Astral or causal plane. And knows that the "i am" of the self still exsists in a non-physical realm than of course conscienceness goes on. But perhaps this experience of being without a physical body is so unnatural to how we are wired from birth to think that it takes more than faith. And logic will always fail to explain because it is unexplainable. Logic tells us yes, here we are, this is it. Get it while the gettin is good. This takes awayresponsibility. Our souls are timeless. Not eternal because eternity is defined as all time. But timeless. As in exsists before during and after time was set on forward trajectory. This is strange to think bout but here's a good question that deserves thought. Time is only relative to space. Outside of space, and all the laws of the natural universe, the progression does not exsists. Near a black hole time is sped up. Gravity Is intertwined with the illusion of time. Just as gravity is an illusion of the physical arena itself.
> But If paradigms are shattered by a mystical, transcendent or non local perceptions than you can't go back.
> 
> 
> ...


Strictly my opinion and is neither serious nor important

Space is eternity; if you can become directly aware of the space in the Present Moment then you will see eternity, there is no time, Eternity, the real living universe is Timeless. Time is the measurement of relative motion, it is a concept in the mind that has no real existence out there, in the real living universe. If you can raise your awareness and become completely Present I'm sure you will understand what I mean by Paradise. Come into your kingdom, lay your mortal soul to rest, let it be conquered by the light of your awareness, stop your thinking and just be.

You are God conscious in human form, but you don't have to die to realize it you can awaken to the truth right now. The mortal soul (ego, heart and mind, False self) is lost, but the immortal spirit(awareness, the Silent Witness, You, True Self) is forever found in the Kingdom of heaven, paradise. You have to get back to the garden if you want to find peace, and don't trust that clever little snake inside your mind(the ego, the Thinker) because it will never lead you to where you want to be, it will trap you in the illusion of time and you will remain lost, completely blind to ultimate reality, completely blind to this peaceful paradise. 

Yes consciousness is indestructible; You are indestructible, eternal, timeless; you have always been and will always be; you are one with the whole of space, one with eternity, one with God; you are the container of all space time; you are what allows the universe to exist; you are the alpha the omega and the living One. Come into your kingdom, dine with me in Paradise. 

Can't you see that I am trying to give you the entire world.

"Everything that I have told you is not for me but for you yourself" Muhammad

I don't have a need to convince you of anything I'm simply trying to invite as many people home as possible. It's ok if they refuse; nothing is important.


----------



## New Age United (Aug 29, 2015)

This is not an alien universe it is your home; stop resisting your fate; surrender; just be.

"Thus you will have the glory of the world, regardless of an abject fate" the emerald tablet


----------



## georgio838 (Aug 30, 2015)

New Age United said:


> This is not an alien universe it is your home; stop resisting your fate; surrender; just be.
> 
> "Thus you will have the glory of the world, regardless of an abject fate" the emerald tablet


damn...and my samsung tablet is only black!....


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 2, 2015)

New Age United said:


> Strictly my opinion and is neither serious nor important.


Jesus, you're at this again? You started the same thread a year ago, and your Tollean "ideas" and "logic" were crushed. Your desperation to teach and for your stupid ideas to be accepted is nauseating. You are STILL incredibly inept at basic physics and logic, and almost devoid of critical thought. Why? My guess is because you are not interested in objective reality, only the trite ramblings of "enlightened" gurus. Such easy answers. Why not add some variety and crack a few 5th grade science books, at least then you could form a basis for a rational discussion with people that have received their HS diploma...



> Can't you see that I am trying to give you the entire world.


You're only trying to make yourself feel better. You have offered nothing of value...



> nothing is important.


Certainly nothing you have to say. Go crack a non-fiction book. God, this sub-forum is such shit now...


----------



## georgio838 (Sep 3, 2015)

no wonder philosophers & psychiatrists top themselves more than anyone else...when lifes meanings are thought of too much it just goes from being a multicoloured rainbow to just a big grey sludge?...


----------



## New Age United (Sep 3, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


> Jesus, you're at this again? You started the same thread a year ago, and your Tollean "ideas" and "logic" were crushed. Your desperation to teach and for your stupid ideas to be accepted is nauseating. You are STILL incredibly inept at basic physics and logic, and almost devoid of critical thought. Why? My guess is because you are not interested in objective reality, only the trite ramblings of "enlightened" gurus. Such easy answers. Why not add some variety and crack a few 5th grade science books, at least then you could form a basis for a rational discussion with people that have received their HS diploma...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mr Durden how ya been bud missed ya. You just keep looking to science for truth, but it won't get you any closer to peace. You can't offend me with your intellect, I could give a fuck less if I'm intelligent.

And my philosophy was not crushed if I recall correctly you asked me to define a few of my terms so we could start a debate but when I did you took off.


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 3, 2015)

New Age United said:


> Mr Durden how ya been bud missed ya. You just keep looking to science for truth, but it won't get you any closer to peace. You can't offend me with your intellect, I could give a fuck less if I'm intelligent.


You advertise truth, then bait and switch to peace. The truth regarding objective reality and peace have nothing to do with each other. Most religions emphasize the warm and fuzzy attribute of attaining peace, while their teachings are light years away from anything resembling objective reality. If you were honest you would emphasize attaining peace, and steer clear of claims of truth and reality...



> And my philosophy was not crushed if I recall correctly you asked me to define a few of my terms so we could start a debate but when I did you took off.


You do not recall correctly - https://www.rollitup.org/t/does-anyone-want-to-receive-spiritual-enlightenment.644410/

We can see on page 20 you bring up bullshit speculation as a topic for objective debate, which naturally shut down before it started. This is right after you try so desperately to tout the erroneous idea that all truth is intuitive. We show with specific examples of how this idea is simply not true, that great truths regarding reality are often counter-intuitive, but you just keep touting the same bullshit that gives you comfort. You do this throughout the entire thread, this shows that you are not interested in learning, you are concerned about defending your pet ideas and being perceived as 'enlightened'. Ignoring reality cannot lead to truth. You are a fraud...


----------



## New Age United (Sep 3, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


> You advertise truth, then bait and switch to peace. The truth regarding objective reality and peace have nothing to do with each other. Most religions emphasize the warm and fuzzy attribute of attaining peace, while their teachings are light years away from anything resembling objective reality. If you were honest you would emphasize attaining peace, and steer clear of claims of truth and reality...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just because you can't open your eyes for two seconds and see the plain and simple truth I am trying to show you does not make me a fraud, trust me Mr Durden I don't do this for my own gratification I honestly am trying to help people and I have helped with this shit, which is why I continue, 90% of the people spit at my perspective and ridicule me for it, do you honestly think I would continue if I never succeeded at all, after years of this shit trust me I would have gave up by now. 

Yes I will admit I was wrong about intuition and I do understand that the truth is very often counter-intuitive. I don't have an organized philosophy so it is hard to explain but the truth of which I speak can lead you to peace, by letting go of conditioned thought and realizing that "the mind is maya", the mind is the cause of human suffering. I had to transcend my mind as a matter of survival and by doing so I found peace, now I am doing my best with words to show others how they can do the same. No I am not the most intelligent cat around but I can still know things that you might be ignorant of, though i may not be the best at conveying myself.


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 3, 2015)

New Age United said:


> Just because you can't open your eyes for two seconds and see the plain and simple truth I am trying to show you does not make me a fraud, trust me Mr Durden


My eyes and mind are very open, as demonstrated by my astute questioning. When I ask you for clarification or specifics, I get a jumbled, contradictory response from you. When I point this out you state that I'm no fun, or that I'm closed-minded. Weak...



> I don't do this for my own gratification I honestly am trying to help people and I have helped with this shit, which is why I continue, 90% of the people spit at my perspective and ridicule me for it, do you honestly think I would continue if I never succeeded at all, after years of this shit trust me I would have gave up by now.


Of course you do it for your own gratification. In this case, it seems that you get a feeling of gratification that you are somehow helping others. How do we know that others have told you that you have helped? Can you link to examples of people expressing this?



> Yes I will admit I was wrong about intuition and I do understand that the truth is very often counter-intuitive.


If you were incorrect regarding this central theme of your philosophy of which you were so certain, perhaps you are wrong about more (or all) of it. By the way, after realizing that you were incorrect about intuition, have you stopped preaching about it? Something tells me no, and that would be dishonest...



> I don't have an organized philosophy so it is hard to explain but the truth of which I speak can lead you to peace, by letting go of conditioned thought and realizing that "the mind is maya", the mind is the cause of human suffering.


The mind is the source of ALL human experience, including suffering. Halting the activities of the mind would halt all human experience, positive and negative. Why strive for this while alive? You'll have plenty of it when you die...



> I had to transcend my mind as a matter of survival and by doing so I found peace, now I am doing my best with words to show others how they can do the same.


I am beginning to see why you cling so desperately to your belief system, it is a matter of your survival. This means that you cannot be objective. I'd still love to see any testimonials from others on how you've helped them, should be easy enough if they exist...



> No I am not the most intelligent cat around but I can still know things that you might be ignorant of, though i may not be the best at conveying myself.


You probably do know things that I do not, but I haven't read them so far...


----------



## New Age United (Sep 3, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


> My eyes and mind are very open, as demonstrated by my astute questioning. When I ask you for clarification or specifics, I get a jumbled, contradictory response from you. When I point this out you state that I'm no fun, or that I'm closed-minded. Weak...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes I suppose I do get a bit of gratification from helping people but gratification is fleeting, I don't seek fulfillment in fleeting things I am already fulfilled in the Eternal Present. No I use intuition in its proper context now and i guess I have you to thank for that. No I don't have testimonials but even if I did I would not reveal them, most people like to keep it private and are not as public about the whole thing as i am. Sorry if my responses are jumbled, I'm on my phone and don't even know how to multi quote, which would make my responses more organized. Some day when I'm on my computer and can type longer messages I'll get a hold of you and see if you have time for debate.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Sep 3, 2015)

New Age United said:


> Yes I suppose I do get a bit of gratification from helping people but gratification is fleeting, I don't seek fulfillment in fleeting things I am already fulfilled in the Eternal Present. No I use intuition in its proper context now and i guess I have you to thank for that. No I don't have testimonials but even if I did I would not reveal them, most people like to keep it private and are not as public about the whole thing as i am. Sorry if my responses are jumbled, I'm on my phone and don't even know how to multi quote, which would make my responses more organized. Some day when I'm on my computer and can type longer messages I'll get a hold of you and see if you have time for debate.


i'm just lost here, how does time not exist?
Meh... I shouldn't respond to this.. it's sorta like explaining the concept of colors to a blind person.
you need to read about the factual things in science, if you are seriously into this sorta thing, go read the book "The Grand Design"


----------



## New Age United (Sep 3, 2015)

greasemonkeymann said:


> i'm just lost here, how does time not exist?
> Meh... I shouldn't respond to this.. it's sorta like explaining the concept of colors to a blind person.
> you need to read about the factual things in science, if you are seriously into this sorta thing, go read the book "The Grand Design"


Explaining colors to a blind person, I feel that way a lot lol. Yes I know what time is according to general relativity. "Time is an illusion" Einstein. It is a concept in your mind and has no existence outside of it. 

I will try to read it thanks


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (Sep 3, 2015)

greasemonkeymann said:


> i'm just lost here, how does time not exist?
> Meh... I shouldn't respond to this.. it's sorta like explaining the concept of colors to a blind person.
> you need to read about the factual things in science, if you are seriously into this sorta thing, go read the book "The Grand Design"


now this is just my thoughts on time...but it would seem to me that if anything was truth or [real] it would be time and I think this way because it seems that nothing can exist without time... you could not smoke weed without time! it takes time for it to grow... it takes day and night for it to grow...which also is time ...just my thoughts


----------



## New Age United (Sep 3, 2015)

thepenofareadywriter said:


> now this is just my thoughts on time...but it would seem to me that if anything was truth or [real] it would be time and I think this way because it seems that nothing can exist without time... you could not smoke weed without time! it takes time for it to grow... it takes day and night for it to grow...which also is time ...just my thoughts


I respect your thoughts and can see your point completely. But it is still just a measurement of relative motion. There is a singular point in space time, a frame of reference, there is the point of space(the tree dimensions) and there is the fourth dimension of time which is the relative motion of objects in that space. You are at a certain point in those four dimensions and you would call it the here and now. But just as an inch or centimeter has no real existence out side of the human mind neither does the measurement of space and time. It is all happening right now, yes of course you course you can measure time but in reality it is only now, the past and future do not exist, the universe is always now.


----------



## Glaucoma (Sep 3, 2015)

New Age United said:


> the past and future do not exist, the universe is always now.


And yet I still have to wait 2 years between Sherlock seasons.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Sep 4, 2015)

New Age United said:


> Explaining colors to a blind person, I feel that way a lot lol. Yes I know what time is according to general relativity. "Time is an illusion" Einstein. It is a concept in your mind and has no existence outside of it.
> 
> *I will try to read it thanks*


with all respect given, *I suggest you try very hard*, not to be condescending, but it approaches many, many different theories and many of them very unconventional. You wil learn much and it'll enlighten you much more than chatting online in a pot-growing forum...
check it out, I promise you'll need to read it at least three times to get even half of the stuff covered.
I've read it like five times and comprehend maybe 60% at best.
And astral physics, cosmology, and astronomy are interest of mine since childhood.
Just interested on how you'd explain the approx. age of the universe (between 12 and 14 billion yrs depending on which cosmologist you ask) 14.7 is my belief.
or how carbon dating works.
or how you can see the age of rocks from the corresponding magnetic alignment of the ferrous material contained (matching the earths varying magnetic pole reversals)
just sayin if time didn't have an existence beyond what we have in our mind, then how did earth precede us by millions and millions of yrs.
or the galaxy?
or the universe?
what about other beings?
You trying to tell me the entire universe is predicated on HUMAN'S consciousness?
We're the only species in the universe?! Logic like that is akin to the 13th century or worse...
Like sayin the sun is literally "going up and down" each day.
If that's the case I end this argument now, as it is very well the case of arguing color to a blind person...
After all, tell me what the color green *looks like...*
science is a mofo man..


----------



## New Age United (Sep 4, 2015)

greasemonkeymann said:


> with all respect given, *I suggest you try very hard*, not to be condescending, but it approaches many, many different theories and many of them very unconventional. You wil learn much and it'll enlighten you much more than chatting online in a pot-growing forum...
> check it out, I promise you'll need to read it at least three times to get even half of the stuff covered.
> I've read it like five times and comprehend maybe 60% at best.
> And astral physics, cosmology, and astronomy are interest of mine since childhood.
> ...


No I never meant to be condescending, I actual am going to try and read it. Yes I understand all of that but still the universe is always now, it is all happening now. Yes things do age, we all experience the effects of time, but everything that ever took place or will ever take place happens in the now.

The universe does not age, it is eternal, it just transforms and this is what we perceive as aging.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Sep 4, 2015)

New Age United said:


> No I never meant to be condescending, I actual am going to try and read it. Yes I understand all of that but still the universe is always now, it is all happening now. *Yes things do age, we all experience the effects of time*, but everything that ever took place or will ever take place happens in the now.
> 
> The universe does not age, it is eternal, it just transforms and this is what we perceive as aging.


you misunderstood me, I didn't think you were being condescending, I was saying that I didn't want to come across as condescending because of what I said.

By the way, your post totally contradicts your earlier statement.



New Age United said:


> Explaining colors to a blind person, I feel that way a lot lol. Yes I know what time is according to general relativity. *"Time is an illusion" Einstein. It is a concept in your mind and has no existence outside of it. *
> 
> I will try to read it thanks


My question again (only because it's slow as hell at work)
how is it that everything in the universe experiences the atrophy of time.
third law of thermodynamics.,,, and the second as well.

Second law of thermodynamics: In a natural thermodynamic process, the sum of the entropies of the interacting thermodynamic systems increases. Equivalently, perpetual motion machines of the second kind are impossible.

Third law of thermodynamics: The entropy of a system approaches a constant value as the temperature approaches absolute zero.[2] With the exception of non-crystalline solids (glasses) the entropy of a system at absolute zero is typically close to zero, and is equal to the log of the multiplicity of the quantum ground states.


----------



## New Age United (Sep 4, 2015)

greasemonkeymann said:


> you misunderstood me, I didn't think you were being condescending, I was saying that I didn't want to come across as condescending because of what I said.
> 
> By the way, your post totally contradicts your earlier statement.
> 
> ...


Material forms do age, as in they transform, the growth and the decay of matter, but everything in existence is now, the Present Moment is all that actually exists. 

Yes I know it contradicts it is a paradox.

The universe (energy) is eternal, it does not age it just transforms in an infinite (mathematical definition ) number of ways.


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 4, 2015)

Time is a man made construct only relative to what we know or perceive to know, and unnecessary in the absents of man.

It is our perception that there's a beginning and an end to the universe. It's harder to imagine space as a perpetual motion mass, regenerating it's self every 900 trillion "Earth" years or so. 

That brings us to this moment, the here and now. <not this period dot, this one. Now this one.

This is where I find true peace. 
When I can remove time from my thoughts, not worrying what happened yesterday or what might happen outside of this moment. I can relax, let go and enjoy.

Sadly, the true peaceful feeling I get is best achieved by Scuba Diving, interrupted only by "time" or no air. lol


----------



## reddan1981 (Sep 4, 2015)

if the moon reflects the sun, why is its light demonstrably cold? All you all have is text book and or wiki. You will believe, that which fits your own versions of reality.
If I ask that all of you should look out of your windows and actually OBSERVE, very few will. You are sleepwalking. The scientific elites are monopolizing and pushing fallacies. It is frighteningly blatant, WE ARE NOT ON A BALL, religions are set up to polarize and cause division.
Transcendence, is the new buzz word for all, who want to escape from reality. WHAT IS REALITY? Reality is...... Governments that poison us, kill us, force us to follow THEIR rules, not our own common sense natural laws. Reality is indoctrination in many guises. Reality is artificial societal ideals based on consumerism and individual need, regardless of its consequence.
I made a bold statement to say 'we are not on a ball' , your first instinct is to, question my sanity, your second to assume stupidity or a lack of understanding, your third mistake is assuming YOU know the truth because, 'I learned it in school... Der'. Well I'm getting high right now (no excuse to condescend) does anyone want to play a game of trump information? I'll explain, I give demonstrable, observable proofs (actual experiment, not theory or speculation). Your job is to 'trump' my information, to show me how stupid I am.
flat earth experiments.
Sagnak experiment
Michelson- Morley experiment
Aries failure
Bedford canal experiment


----------



## Glaucoma (Sep 4, 2015)

reddan1981 said:


> if the moon reflects the sun, why is its light demonstrably cold? All you all have is text book and or wiki. You will believe, that which fits your own versions of reality.
> If I ask that all of you should look out of your windows and actually OBSERVE, very few will. You are sleepwalking. The scientific elites are monopolizing and pushing fallacies. It is frighteningly blatant, WE ARE NOT ON A BALL, religions are set up to polarize and cause division.
> Transcendence, is the new buzz word for all, who want to escape from reality. WHAT IS REALITY? Reality is...... Governments that poison us, kill us, force us to follow THEIR rules, not our own common sense natural laws. Reality is indoctrination in many guises. Reality is artificial societal ideals based on consumerism and individual need, regardless of its consequence.
> I made a bold statement to say 'we are not on a ball' , your first instinct is to, question my sanity, your second to assume stupidity or a lack of understanding, your third mistake is assuming YOU know the truth because, 'I learned it in school... Der'. Well I'm getting high right now (no excuse to condescend) does anyone want to play a game of trump information? I'll explain, I give demonstrable, observable proofs (actual experiment, not theory or speculation). Your job is to 'trump' my information, to show me how stupid I am.
> ...


----------



## reddan1981 (Sep 5, 2015)

Glaucoma said:


>


photo from moon landing? lol when did YOU take this photo? Cause to me it looks like one of very limited photos taken from lunar surface that is banded about as proof..... I know this photo. Where is the suns origin? Think of perspective. If we can SEE crater's on the moon, why no distinguishable observation points? Who owns and produces these photos? Who founded NASA?


----------



## Glaucoma (Sep 5, 2015)

reddan1981 said:


> photo from moon landing? lol when did YOU take this photo? Cause to me it looks like one of very limited photos taken from lunar surface that is banded about as proof..... I know this photo. Where is the suns origin? Think of perspective. If we can SEE crater's on the moon, why no distinguishable observation points? Who owns and produces these photos? Who founded NASA?


I realize we aren't in a science forum, but when you ask for proof you don't really want proof huh?

There are literally hundreds of ways of verifying that the Earth is round. Eratosthenes was able to calculate the circumference with amazing accuracy using nothing but shadows well over 2000 years ago.


----------



## reddan1981 (Sep 5, 2015)

Glaucoma said:


> I realize we aren't in a science forum, but when you ask for proof you don't really want proof huh?
> 
> There are literally hundreds of ways of verifying that the Earth is round. Eratosthenes was able to calculate the circumference with amazing accuracy using nothing but shadows well over 2000 years ago.


You're right my mate, I don't need answers provided by the monopoly, anyone can Wiki. Do you know how he conducted his experiment? Do you know of his religious and political beliefs?


----------



## Glaucoma (Sep 5, 2015)

reddan1981 said:


> You're right my mate, I don't need answers provided by the monopoly, anyone can Wiki. Do you know how he conducted his experiment? Do you know of his religious and political beliefs?


He used shadows.

It also led to his discovery that the Earth was tilted.

What does his religion have to do with math?


----------



## reddan1981 (Sep 5, 2015)

Glaucoma said:


> He used shadows.
> 
> It also led to his discovery that the Earth was tilted.
> 
> What does his religion have to do with math?


Right, you have used him to prove me wrong, but his work was deciphered from ancient Greek in the 1900s. His measurements were recorded in units of Stadia myriad, his OWN math language, scholars still argue what stadia myriads equate to.


----------



## Glaucoma (Sep 5, 2015)

reddan1981 said:


> Right, you have used him to prove me wrong, but his work was deciphered from ancient Greek in the 1900s. His measurements were recorded in units of Stadia myriad, his OWN math language, scholars still argue what stadia myriads equate to.


You can recreate his experiments. Also, his work was known long before the 1900's. Columbus was aware of it, although he didn't trust the measurements, much like you seem to. It nearly cost him his life.

I was wrong on one thing though, he didn't discover the tilt, he was just the first to accurately measure it. Mankind seems to have been aware of the tilt as early as 1000 BC, they just didn't understand what they were seeing.


----------



## reddan1981 (Sep 5, 2015)

Glaucoma said:


> You can recreate his experiments. Also, his work was known long before the 1900's. Columbus was aware of it, although he didn't trust the measurements, much like you seem to. It nearly cost him his life.
> 
> I was wrong on one thing though, he didn't discover the tilt, he was just the first to accurately measure it. Mankind seems to have been aware of the tilt as early as 1000 BC, they just didn't understand what they were seeing.


The test can be replicated and it is
'Solar distance test' author Redpillworld. Youtube, please my mate, would you humour my stupidity and watch this. Do you know the angle of our axis?


----------



## Glaucoma (Sep 5, 2015)

reddan1981 said:


> The test can be replicated and it is
> 'Solar distance test' author Redpillworld. Youtube, please my mate, would you humour my stupidity and watch this. Do you know the angle of our axis?


It is currently measured at 23.4*

I don't chase quack science videos, sorry, and judging from the comments, that's what this is. People can try and pick apart 2000 year old math but the other evidence remains. 

Explain lunar eclipses with a flat Earth. I got another 100 examples if that's not enough.


----------



## reddan1981 (Sep 5, 2015)

Glaucoma said:


> It is currently measured at 23.4*
> 
> I don't chase quack science videos, sorry, and judging from the comments, that's what this is. People can try and pick apart 2000 year old math but the other evidence remains.
> 
> Explain lunar eclipses with a flat Earth. I got another 100 examples if that's not enough.


do you know the significance of the number 23. Show me the tests mate, if you have a hundred examples. I already told you, 2000 year old gibberish with random numbers that are USED as proof


----------



## Glaucoma (Sep 5, 2015)

reddan1981 said:


> do you know the significance of the number 23. Show me the tests mate, if you have a hundred examples. I already told you, 2000 year old gibberish with random numbers that are USED as proof


The significance of the number 23 is that it can only be 23. It can never be 22, or 24, or even 23.1. It will only ever be 23. It would never, ever even think about being something like 9, or -23.

I said I have 100's of examples that the Earth isn't flat.

So far I've shown an orbital picture and cited lunar eclipses (the point was to show the shadow edge of the Earth as it's cast on the Moon). I've also shown that the circumference was accurately measured 2000 years ago.

Sure, I got more. How about watching ships approach/depart a harbor. How about flying in an airplane. How was it possible for me to take multiple airplanes travelling only West and end up at home by the end of my trip?

How do you explain all of these things with a flat Earth? How would the Moon orbit around a flat mass and everything remain stable? How far does this flat thinking extend? Is the Moon flat? The Sun?


----------



## reddan1981 (Sep 5, 2015)

Glaucoma said:


> The significance of the number 23 is that it can only be 23. It can never be 22, or 24, or even 23.1. It will only ever be 23. It would never, ever even think about being something like 9, or -23.
> 
> I said I have 100's of examples that the Earth isn't flat.
> 
> ...


Are you actually thinking.... Or are you insisting on providing non truths? I am not trying to play an ass, each and every question ive asked, I know. I can google most, but the answers are bullshit.
If you employ critical thinking you will understand, why we are lied to, how we are lied to and your position within the lie.


----------



## Glaucoma (Sep 5, 2015)

reddan1981 said:


> Are you actually thinking.... Or are you insisting on providing non truths? I am not trying to play an ass, each and every question ive asked, I know. I can google most, but the answers are bullshit.
> If you employ critical thinking you will understand, why we are lied to, how we are lied to and your position within the lie.


What makes you think the answers are bullshit?


----------



## reddan1981 (Sep 5, 2015)

Glaucoma said:


> What makes you think the answers are bullshit?


give me a couple hours, I'm not ignoring your answer, just busy. I definitely want this discussion with you. Bk later


----------



## Glaucoma (Sep 5, 2015)

Maybe it would be more appropriate in the science section? Doesn't feel right discussing math here. lol.


----------



## New Age United (Sep 5, 2015)

Glaucoma said:


> Maybe it would be more appropriate in the science section? Doesn't feel right discussing math here. lol.


No please continue the discussion here, I'm interested to see how this plays out.


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (Sep 5, 2015)

New Age United said:


> Material forms do age, as in they transform, the growth and the decay of matter, but everything in existence is now, the Present Moment is all that actually exists.
> 
> Yes I know it contradicts it is a paradox.
> 
> The universe (energy) is eternal, it does not age it just transforms in an infinite (mathematical definition ) number of ways.


so basically you are saying something similar to the bible...there is nothing new under the sun...what was... is...what is...will be


----------



## New Age United (Sep 5, 2015)

thepenofareadywriter said:


> so basically you are saying something similar to the bible...there is nothing new under the sun...what was... is...what is...will be


Yes kinda like what I replied to you in the thread "eating Jesus"

https://www.rollitup.org/t/eating-jesus.880596/#post-11830101


----------



## reddan1981 (Sep 5, 2015)

Glaucoma said:


> Maybe it would be more appropriate in the science section? Doesn't feel right discussing math here. lol.


ok my mate, you have asked me to explain myself, I will try but you must understand the disadvantage I am at, considering the bodies of 'proof' to refute my opinion. Nothing shorter than a scientific peer reviewed paper would change your mind, I assume so I will save my own headache. I was hoping that you or anyone reading this would actually find some demonstrable experiments, that prove curvature and/or movement. You CAN'T find any can you? Neither could I. All tests that I posted prove NO curvature.
For me to explain, I need for you to take some logical leaps with me and I have a strong feeling you are not really ready to burst your own bubble.
when you look out of the window on a clear day, notice the clouds? with a still wind, they are still. Peer reviewed papers say they are moving at over 1600kph, big G is keeping them relative, right? So how fast does a cross wind have to blow, to move this water vapour through this field of relative suspension? what if the simplest answer is the truth? what if gravity was a bullshit theory invented to aid the deception of us living on a ball? Does gravity work on beachballs in water? WHY NOT................ think about it............... BOYANCY. What if temperature and density can explain why things fall to the ground. Above and around us is millions of lrs of water pressing down on us and any thing more dense, than it.
It has always been that the richest in society were also placed on a pedestal ethically, deliberately so. The lay person or commoner would look to the establishment to provide truths to us. And so unknowingly to us the establishment created a position for themselves to pontificate to us. Now all scientific papers must pass through their hands for clarification. Trace the American establishment back to its foundation, it was built ruthlessly for European corporation. Our leaders must attend specific colleges and/or have royal lineage, yourself or I could never be monarchy, why not? because we haven't a specific lineage to our dna. trace back how royalty became royalty, through Abraham of the BIBLE! then you will understand the relevance of how religion, monarchy and educating the masses are indistinguishably interlinked. by the way just some coincidences with the number 23
2 divided 3 is .666
23 seconds for our blood to circulate
Hiroshima bomb 8:15 8+15= 23 The date 6/8/45 6+8+4+5= 23
23,32,33,7,9 Are all very important numbers to perpetuate mind control and sacred in religious beliefs.


----------



## New Age United (Sep 5, 2015)

reddan1981 said:


> ok my mate, you have asked me to explain myself, I will try but you must understand the disadvantage I am at, considering the bodies of 'proof' to refute my opinion. Nothing shorter than a scientific peer reviewed paper would change your mind, I assume so I will save my own headache. I was hoping that you or anyone reading this would actually find some demonstrable experiments, that prove curvature and/or movement. You CAN'T find any can you? Neither could I. All tests that I posted prove NO curvature.
> For me to explain, I need for you to take some logical leaps with me and I have a strong feeling you are not really ready to burst your own bubble.
> when you look out of the window on a clear day, notice the clouds? with a still wind, they are still. Peer reviewed papers say they are moving at over 1600kph, big G is keeping them relative, right? So how fast does a cross wind have to blow, to move this water vapour through this field of relative suspension? what if the simplest answer is the truth? what if gravity was a bullshit theory invented to aid the deception of us living on a ball? Does gravity work on beachballs in water? WHY NOT................ think about it............... BOYANCY. What if temperature and density can explain why things fall to the ground. Above and around us is millions of lrs of water pressing down on us and any thing more dense, than it.
> It has always been that the richest in society were also placed on a pedestal ethically, deliberately so. The lay person or commoner would look to the establishment to provide truths to us. And so unknowingly to us the establishment created a position for themselves to pontificate to us. Now all scientific papers must pass through their hands for clarification. Trace the American establishment back to its foundation, it was built ruthlessly for European corporation. Our leaders must attend specific colleges and/or have royal lineage, yourself or I could never be monarchy, why not? because we haven't a specific lineage to our dna. trace back how royalty became royalty, through Abraham of the BIBLE! then you will understand the relevance of how religion, monarchy and educating the masses are indistinguishably interlinked.


I have a question, can temperature and density explain why everything falls to the ground at the same speed of 32' per second?


----------



## Darth Vapour (Sep 5, 2015)

The term that's used is actually that "spacetime" is curved.... not just space. But what does this mean anyway? 

We have to back up a little to understand all this. First, why are the three space dimensions always treated together? Well, one reason is that the length of an object is the same no matter how you rotate it in the three spatial dimensions. Just think of taking a ruler; no matter what angle you hold it or turn it, it always has the same length. It doesn't matter which way you define as "up-down" or "left-right" or "forward-back," all three spatial dimensions contribute in exactly the right way so that the distance between the ends of the ruler stays the same. 

OK, but then why do physicists combine time with space to make "spacetime?" One answer is that what I said in the last paragraph about the ruler isn't exactly true in all cases. As strange as it sounds, the spatial distance between any two points depends on how fast you're moving. The difference is way too small to ever notice it in everyday life (even going on the fastest airplane). But for things that travel near the speed of light, it makes a big difference. So, for example, imagine that two firecrackers flash at different points in space and at different times. The regular 3-dimensional spatial distance between the two flashes depends very slightly on how fast the person measuring them is moving. Now, according to special relativity (and also some very precise experiments) there is a quantity that always stays the same whether you're moving or not. And that quantity comes from a formula that includes both the spatial distance between the two flashes and also includes the time difference between the two flashes. So, when you get near the speed of light, the quantity that stays the same no matter how the observer is moving involves the three spatial distances difference between them. It's all four things (three space plus one time) that go together, not just the three spatial dimensions! 

If there's no mass anywhere in our imagined situation with the firecrackers, then that formula for finding the quantity that will always be the same is fairly simple (and it looks a lot like the formula from geometry for just the spatial distance between the flashes but with an extra piece that depends on the time difference between them). We call that "flat spacetime." If you learn about special relativity, you're really learning about how things work in flat spacetime... and it's very cool! 

Now I think I can finally get back to your original question. 

This formula for finding the quantity that stays the same even for things moving near the speed of light gets more complicated if there is any mass nearby. It turns out that the mass makes the formula different for different points around the masses. So, we started with a simple 3-dimensional distance formula. But by including the effects of things that travel near the speed of light and also including mass, we wound up with a 4-dimensional (3space + 1time) formula that's different at different points in space. However, even though the new formula isn't like the plain-old "distance" that we're used to, we can still imagine that it's sort of like a distance, and just say that the space itself isn't nice and flat like simple 3-dimensional space. I guess you could say it’s an analogy because it’s nice to visualize the formula as still being the formula for some sort of distance. 

Hope this makes sense.


----------



## reddan1981 (Sep 5, 2015)

New Age United said:


> I have a question, can temperature and density explain why everything falls to the ground at the same speed of 32' per second?


Everything does not fall at 32' per second


----------



## Darth Vapour (Sep 5, 2015)

Gravity will accelerate any object at a rate of 32 feet per second. But what do we do with that number? What it means is that if we fall for one second we'll reach a speed of 32 feet per second. After two seconds we reach 64 feet per second. The speed rises as to square root of height . But in direct proportion to Time

So acceleration is trickier than it might first seem. Nothing accelerates until a force acts upon it. Yet we feel no force as we fall. The force of gravity is there, acting on every molecule in our bodies -- but the force is unopposed, so we feel nothing. Not until we stand on a solid floor do we _feel_ the force of gravity. The floor is what resists gravity, and it acts only on our feet.

So an orbiting astronaut, who feels no gravity, is in a perpetual free fall, constantly accelerating toward Earth and hurtling forward at the same time. The Space Shuttle keeps falling away from a straight path, but just fast enough to stay a constant height above Earth as it falls -- and falls, and falls.


----------



## New Age United (Sep 5, 2015)

reddan1981 said:


> Everything does not fall at 32' per second


No it does depend on the surface dynamics of the object your right but I'm pretty sure that a ball weighing 20 lbs and a ball weighing 40 lbs assuming that their weight is evenly dispersed, both with the same diameter of 10 inches will both fall to the earth at 32' per second no matter what the temperature is assuming your at less than a couple hundred feet in the air bc yes then environmental factors would come in to play.


----------



## Darth Vapour (Sep 5, 2015)

Acceleration can deceive us. That's why Isaac Newton, who first explained how force and acceleration are related, was also an inventor of calculus -- that special language for explaining how things change in time and space. Acceleration is so much clearer when we have that new language to describe it. And I hear echoes of a fine old saying about the language of math: "Mathematicslets fools do what only geniuses could do without it."


----------



## reddan1981 (Sep 5, 2015)

reddan1981 said:


> Everything does not fall at 32' per second


*Properties of the number 32*
*Symbolism*

According to R. Allendy, "it is the differentiation appearing in the organized world". It would not be the creative generation as 23, which is the reverse of 32, but rather the plan, the diagram, of the various forms of creatures modeled by the Creator. It would be also the karmic liberation sought in the tests of the natural law, 8 x 4 = 32.
Represent the totality of men on the earth.
Number inspiring to the man the truth and teaching him how to live it.
Symbol of justice, according to the Pythagoricians.
*General*

In the revelations make by Jesus to Gemma, in her book "Parole d'amour", Jesus affirms that on the cross, He had 32 bones fractured.
The world has been created by 32 ways and they form the 32 mysterious paths of the Wisdom according to the Cabal, formed by the twenty two letters of the Hebrew alphabet and the ten Sephiroth of the sephirothic tree, that are the attributes of the divine name.
The 32 chapters of the Apocalypse of Abraham (80-100 after J.-C.) from the documents of the library of Qumran, in which are written the fall of the man and the idolatry of descendants of Abraham, the end of times and that the pagan nations will be soon punished, and finally the Messiah who will come to gather his people and to pass his enemies to the fire.
It is the number of letters of the alphabet which God would have taught to Adam. Some of them would have been lost. Someone claims indeed that the face of God would be formed of 32 letters which all were not discovered, nor deciphered and ordered. If that had been the case, the man would have found his dignity of the son of God. The Gospels have succeeded to decipher 24 letters, the Pentateuch 22 and the Koran 28.
According to the Buddhist tradition, the mother of Buddha observed 32 month of abstinence and had to be endowed of 32 qualities. That is why Buddha had 32 virtues.
The mouth contains normally 32 teeth: 16 to the jaw superior and 16 to the inferior jaw.
*Occurrence*

The number 32 is used 11 times in the Bible.
The number 60 is used 32 times in the Bible.
The sum of the occurrences of all numbers in the Bible multiples of 21 gives 32.
In the Gospel of Matthew, the expression "kingdom of Heaven" is used 32 times. The 32 mentions of the divine name Elohim in first chapter of the Genesis. The verb to liberate is used 32 times in the Bible.


----------



## New Age United (Sep 5, 2015)

reddan1981 said:


> *Properties of the number 32*
> *Symbolism*
> 
> According to R. Allendy, "it is the differentiation appearing in the organized world". It would not be the creative generation as 23, which is the reverse of 32, but rather the plan, the diagram, of the various forms of creatures modeled by the Creator. It would be also the karmic liberation sought in the tests of the natural law, 8 x 4 = 32.
> ...


Thank you very much, you have just proven to me that coincidence in its common use of the term does exist. Random chance occurrence does exist.


----------



## Darth Vapour (Sep 5, 2015)

and i posted this 32 times before the bible comes down to same thing as spider man or superman magazines its mythical and fairy tale folk lore


----------



## green_machine_two9er (Sep 5, 2015)

reddan1981 said:


> ok my mate, you have asked me to explain myself, I will try but you must understand the disadvantage I am at, considering the bodies of 'proof' to refute my opinion. Nothing shorter than a scientific peer reviewed paper would change your mind, I assume so I will save my own headache. I was hoping that you or anyone reading this would actually find some demonstrable experiments, that prove curvature and/or movement. You CAN'T find any can you? Neither could I. All tests that I posted prove NO curvature.
> For me to explain, I need for you to take some logical leaps with me and I have a strong feeling you are not really ready to burst your own bubble.
> when you look out of the window on a clear day, notice the clouds? with a still wind, they are still. Peer reviewed papers say they are moving at over 1600kph, big G is keeping them relative, right? So how fast does a cross wind have to blow, to move this water vapour through this field of relative suspension? what if the simplest answer is the truth? what if gravity was a bullshit theory invented to aid the deception of us living on a ball? Does gravity work on beachballs in water? WHY NOT................ think about it............... BOYANCY. What if temperature and density can explain why things fall to the ground. Above and around us is millions of lrs of water pressing down on us and any thing more dense, than it.
> It has always been that the richest in society were also placed on a pedestal ethically, deliberately so. The lay person or commoner would look to the establishment to provide truths to us. And so unknowingly to us the establishment created a position for themselves to pontificate to us. Now all scientific papers must pass through their hands for clarification. Trace the American establishment back to its foundation, it was built ruthlessly for European corporation. Our leaders must attend specific colleges and/or have royal lineage, yourself or I could never be monarchy, why not? because we haven't a specific lineage to our dna. trace back how royalty became royalty, through Abraham of the BIBLE! then you will understand the relevance of how religion, monarchy and educating the masses are indistinguishably interlinked. by the way just some coincidences with the number 23
> ...


What the hell are you talking about!!!? The vast conspiracy is that the world is flat and gravity is fake??? You sound like your reaching for patterns tat do no exsists. Anyone can find numbers that add up to 23. And btw world trade towers. Your off by a couple years. So really


----------



## green_machine_two9er (Sep 5, 2015)

reddan1981 said:


> ok my mate, you have asked me to explain myself, I will try but you must understand the disadvantage I am at, considering the bodies of 'proof' to refute my opinion. Nothing shorter than a scientific peer reviewed paper would change your mind, I assume so I will save my own headache. I was hoping that you or anyone reading this would actually find some demonstrable experiments, that prove curvature and/or movement. You CAN'T find any can you? Neither could I. All tests that I posted prove NO curvature.
> For me to explain, I need for you to take some logical leaps with me and I have a strong feeling you are not really ready to burst your own bubble.
> when you look out of the window on a clear day, notice the clouds? with a still wind, they are still. Peer reviewed papers say they are moving at over 1600kph, big G is keeping them relative, right? So how fast does a cross wind have to blow, to move this water vapour through this field of relative suspension? what if the simplest answer is the truth? what if gravity was a bullshit theory invented to aid the deception of us living on a ball? Does gravity work on beachballs in water? WHY NOT................ think about it............... BOYANCY. What if temperature and density can explain why things fall to the ground. Above and around us is millions of lrs of water pressing down on us and any thing more dense, than it.
> It has always been that the richest in society were also placed on a pedestal ethically, deliberately so. The lay person or commoner would look to the establishment to provide truths to us. And so unknowingly to us the establishment created a position for themselves to pontificate to us. Now all scientific papers must pass through their hands for clarification. Trace the American establishment back to its foundation, it was built ruthlessly for European corporation. Our leaders must attend specific colleges and/or have royal lineage, yourself or I could never be monarchy, why not? because we haven't a specific lineage to our dna. trace back how royalty became royalty, through Abraham of the BIBLE! then you will understand the relevance of how religion, monarchy and educating the masses are indistinguishably interlinked. by the way just some coincidences with the number 23
> ...


And of course gravity is working on the beech ball in water! Are you joking? No gravity means no lake, no sand no up or down. No boyancy. In fact without gravity to keep our muscles consitanty engaged we would either away to a pile of skin and organs. But of course we couldn't breath because our atmosphere wouldnt exsist. Good thing this thread didn't go to a science forum because there is very little thinking going on here.


----------



## New Age United (Sep 5, 2015)

green_machine_two9er said:


> And of course gravity is working on the beech ball in water! Are you joking? No gravity means no lake, no sand no up or down. No boyancy. In fact without gravity to keep our muscles consitanty engaged we would either away to a pile of skin and organs. But of course we couldn't breath because our atmosphere wouldnt exsist. Good thing this thread didn't go to a science forum because there is very little thinking going on here.


The point is to stop thinking, can you do that? It is very liberating.


----------



## New Age United (Sep 5, 2015)

reddan1981 said:


> *Properties of the number 32*
> *Symbolism*
> 
> According to R. Allendy, "it is the differentiation appearing in the organized world". It would not be the creative generation as 23, which is the reverse of 32, but rather the plan, the diagram, of the various forms of creatures modeled by the Creator. It would be also the karmic liberation sought in the tests of the natural law, 8 x 4 = 32.
> ...


Sorry reddan bro, wasn't trying to be an ass, I respect your opinions, I find them very interesting.


----------



## Glaucoma (Sep 5, 2015)

reddan1981 said:


> ok my mate, you have asked me to explain myself, I will try but you must understand the disadvantage I am at, considering the bodies of 'proof' to refute my opinion. Nothing shorter than a scientific peer reviewed paper would change your mind, I assume so I will save my own headache. I was hoping that you or anyone reading this would actually find some demonstrable experiments, that prove curvature and/or movement. You CAN'T find any can you? Neither could I. All tests that I posted prove NO curvature.
> For me to explain, I need for you to take some logical leaps with me and I have a strong feeling you are not really ready to burst your own bubble.
> when you look out of the window on a clear day, notice the clouds? with a still wind, they are still. Peer reviewed papers say they are moving at over 1600kph, big G is keeping them relative, right? So how fast does a cross wind have to blow, to move this water vapour through this field of relative suspension? what if the simplest answer is the truth? what if gravity was a bullshit theory invented to aid the deception of us living on a ball? Does gravity work on beachballs in water? WHY NOT................ think about it............... BOYANCY. What if temperature and density can explain why things fall to the ground. Above and around us is millions of lrs of water pressing down on us and any thing more dense, than it.
> It has always been that the richest in society were also placed on a pedestal ethically, deliberately so. The lay person or commoner would look to the establishment to provide truths to us. And so unknowingly to us the establishment created a position for themselves to pontificate to us. Now all scientific papers must pass through their hands for clarification. Trace the American establishment back to its foundation, it was built ruthlessly for European corporation. Our leaders must attend specific colleges and/or have royal lineage, yourself or I could never be monarchy, why not? because we haven't a specific lineage to our dna. trace back how royalty became royalty, through Abraham of the BIBLE! then you will understand the relevance of how religion, monarchy and educating the masses are indistinguishably interlinked. by the way just some coincidences with the number 23
> ...


You are right, I don't want to get involved with any of that. I find it all quite irrational and fail to see how any of this would keep anybody in power.

That being said, I freely admit that we still have more to learn about Gravity. Although we can predict its effect easily and with huge accuracy, we still have no idea how exactly it works. In order to replace Einsteins contributions, you have to be able to explain his equations using your own. This is just how science works. Everybody adds their brick until the building is complete. You can't just hang bricks in the air, it's gotta have the support of all the other bricks below it.

All you've shown me are people trying to build that structure by throwing bricks out the window of a moving vehicle.

Feel me?


----------



## reddan1981 (Sep 5, 2015)

Glaucoma said:


> You are right, I don't want to get involved with any of that. I find it all quite irrational and fail to see how any of this would keep anybody in power.
> 
> That being said, I freely admit that we still have more to learn about Gravity. Although we can predict its effect easily and with huge accuracy, we still have no idea how exactly it works. In order to replace Einsteins contributions, you have to be able to explain his equations using your own. This is just how science works. Everybody adds their brick until the building is complete. You can't just hang bricks in the air, it's gotta have the support of all the other bricks below it.
> 
> ...


lol I asked to play a game of trump info, all of you played by telling me I'm wrong, but where is the tests? It was a mental exercise to see if any of you would think out side of your information square. Your system has you. Now could someone please attempt this question;
If the moon reflects sunlight, why does it produce COLD light, why does the moons shadow and shape stay the same each night, surely as the sun moves, so should the shape of the moons shadow?


----------



## Glaucoma (Sep 6, 2015)

reddan1981 said:


> lol I asked to play a game of trump info, all of you played by telling me I'm wrong, but where is the tests? It was a mental exercise to see if any of you would think out side of your information square. Your system has you. Now could someone please attempt this question;
> If the moon reflects sunlight, why does it produce COLD light, why does the moons shadow and shape stay the same each night, surely as the sun moves, so should the shape of the moons shadow?


You are just going in circles. I show a picture of the Earth from orbit and cite lunar eclipses and you claim 'No' and pretend like I've shown nothing. You've yet to 'trump' anything at all.

Watch a lunar eclipse. There's your test right there.


----------



## reddan1981 (Sep 6, 2015)

reddan1981 said:


> The test can be replicated and it is
> 'Solar distance test' author Redpillworld. Youtube, please my mate, would you humour my stupidity and watch this. Do you know the angle of our axis?





Glaucoma said:


> You are just going in circles. I show a picture of the Earth from orbit and cite lunar eclipses and you claim 'No' and pretend like I've shown nothing. You've yet to 'trump' anything at all.
> 
> Watch a lunar eclipse. There's your test right there.


Ok my friend thankyou for showing me patience. It does baffle me the speed of the eclipse though...... You might agree with me from next week on my friend, I believe America is head on for a stock market crash, your establishment that you religiously place faith into are lead by a ring of paedophiles, sick twisted murderers that have been proven liars.


----------



## New Age United (Sep 6, 2015)

reddan1981 said:


> lol I asked to play a game of trump info, all of you played by telling me I'm wrong, but where is the tests? It was a mental exercise to see if any of you would think out side of your information square. Your system has you. Now could someone please attempt this question;
> If the moon reflects sunlight, why does it produce COLD light, why does the moons shadow and shape stay the same each night, surely as the sun moves, so should the shape of the moons shadow?


There is no cold and hot light, the light in the day is not hot it is the Suns radiant heat that you are feeling, at night we don't feel that heat so it is colder. I believe that the moons shadow is cast by the earth but I myself have wondered why it changes so slowly.


----------



## reddan1981 (Sep 6, 2015)

New Age United said:


> There is no cold and hot light, the light in the day is not hot it is the Suns radiant heat that you are feeling, at night we don't feel that heat so it is colder. I believe that the moons shadow is cast by the earth but I myself have wondered why it changes so slowly.


Here is a test to verify my cool moonlight theory. Place a piece of card in the moonlight on the floor. Use a magnifying glass to focus the beam on the card. Use a thermometer to measure the point on the card where the light is concentrated. Use the thermometer to measure a point on the card out of direct light. You will find I am correct. In which case back to my original question, if the moon reflects sun light, why is its light demonstrably cold.


----------



## New Age United (Sep 6, 2015)

reddan1981 said:


> Here is a test to verify my cool moonlight theory. Place a piece of card in the moonlight on the floor. Use a magnifying glass to focus the beam on the card. Use a thermometer to measure the point on the card where the light is concentrated. Use the thermometer to measure a point on the card out of direct light. You will find I am correct. In which case back to my original question, if the moon reflects sun light, why is its light demonstrably cold.


What kind of thermometer do you use, I don't have any that would measure the surface of the card. If your theory is correct I should also be able to lower the temperature in a glass of water correct. I will try it but I am pretty certain that photons would need some sort of photosynthetic material to effect the temperature. I'll let you know what the results are.


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 6, 2015)

reddan1981 said:


> Here is a test to verify my cool moonlight theory. Place a piece of card in the moonlight on the floor. Use a magnifying glass to focus the beam on the card. Use a thermometer to measure the point on the card where the light is concentrated. Use the thermometer to measure a point on the card out of direct light. You will find I am correct. In which case back to my original question, if the moon reflects sun light, why is its light demonstrably cold.


What is the propose of the magnifying glass? What is the time line? What is the density of the card? same as the baseline? Is the card the same color of your baseline? How can the asphalt still be this hot against my face at 4 am? It was cold outside at closing time....


----------



## reddan1981 (Sep 6, 2015)

Grandpapy said:


> What is the propose of the magnifying glass? What is the time line? What is the density of the card? same as the baseline? Is the card the same color of your baseline? How can the asphalt still be this hot against my face at 4 am? It was cold outside at closing time....


The magnifying glass is to concentrate the light on the surface on the card more in one spot, than another, so visually there are two spots of different light intensity to measure. The card can be a piece of paper, obviously the thicker the card the longer you have to stand cold in the moonlight lol.


----------



## reddan1981 (Sep 6, 2015)

New Age United said:


> What kind of thermometer do you use, I don't have any that would measure the surface of the card. If your theory is correct I should also be able to lower the temperature in a glass of water correct. I will try it but I am pretty certain that photons would need some sort of photosynthetic material to effect the temperature. I'll let you know what the results are.


The water might take too long to see noticeable temp change, also ambient temp of the air around it might transfer more profound change than the moon light. I use a cheep IR thermometer gun (£14 quid).


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 6, 2015)

reddan1981 said:


> The magnifying glass is to concentrate the light on the surface on the card more in one spot, than another, so visually there are two spots of different light intensity to measure. The card can be a piece of paper, obviously the thicker the card the longer you have to stand cold in the moonlight lol.


Perhaps it's similar to the frost in the ground when heat is applied. It first expands before thawing.
I'd like to try it.


----------



## Darth Vapour (Sep 6, 2015)

reddan1981 said:


> Here is a test to verify my cool moonlight theory. Place a piece of card in the moonlight on the floor. Use a magnifying glass to focus the beam on the card. Use a thermometer to measure the point on the card where the light is concentrated. Use the thermometer to measure a point on the card out of direct light. You will find I am correct. In which case back to my original question, if the moon reflects sun light, why is its light demonstrably cold.


Redden moon light in not light like you think coming from the sun its reflected light same thing applies on earth what you see as light is reflected ask your self why is the sky blue ???

After the Sun, the Moon is the brightest object in the sky. Of course, the light we see doesn't originate on the Moon -- the Moon (like the planets) shines by reflected sunlight. [Note in passing: the Moon's surface is actually quite black. Only about 3% of the Sun's light which hits the Moon is reflected. But that's enough to light up our night sky.] The most prominent feature of the Moon's appearance in the sky is the Moon's *phase.* The Sun, of course, only lights up 1/2 the Moon -- the half that is facing the Sun. This doesn't always correspond to the half that faces the earth. In fact, if the Moon is on the same side of the earth as the Sun, we won't see the Moon at all. It's what we call a *New Moon.* If the Moon is on the opposite side of the earth as the Sun, then we have a *Full Moon, *and we can see the entire 1/2 that the Sun lights up. Note that this means we can tell time by the Moon. We normally tell time by the Sun. For example, if the Sun is near the meridian, then it's around noon; if it's setting then its around 6 p.m. the phase of the Moon tells us the angle between the Sun and the Moon. We see the Moon and we know the angle to the Sun, so we therefore know where the Sun is. Hence we know the time.
The Moon does not orbit the earth in quite the same plane as the Sun -- the circle it takes on the sky it tiled from the ecliptic by about 5 degrees. Hence the Moon spends 1/2 its time just slightly north of the ecliptic, and 1/2 its time slightly south of the ecliptic (but always in a zodiac constellation). Twice a month, the Moon's path crosses the ecliptic. If the Moon happens to cross the ecliptic at the exact spot the Sun is, the Moon will block out the Sun's light, and we'll have a *solar eclipse. *(This does not happen often. The Moon is rather small and casts a small shadow. Consequently, it really does have to make a bull's eye with the Sun. Most of the time, its shadow misses the earth, and even when the shadow does reach the earth, it covers only a small area.


----------



## reddan1981 (Sep 6, 2015)

Darth Vapour said:


> Redden moon light in not light like you think coming from the sun its reflected light same thing applies on earth what you see as light is reflected ask your self why is the sky blue ???
> 
> After the Sun, the Moon is the brightest object in the sky. Of course, the light we see doesn't originate on the Moon -- the Moon (like the planets) shines by reflected sunlight. [Note in passing: the Moon's surface is actually quite black. Only about 3% of the Sun's light which hits the Moon is reflected. But that's enough to light up our night sky.] The most prominent feature of the Moon's appearance in the sky is the Moon's *phase.* The Sun, of course, only lights up 1/2 the Moon -- the half that is facing the Sun. This doesn't always correspond to the half that faces the earth. In fact, if the Moon is on the same side of the earth as the Sun, we won't see the Moon at all. It's what we call a *New Moon.* If the Moon is on the opposite side of the earth as the Sun, then we have a *Full Moon, *and we can see the entire 1/2 that the Sun lights up. Note that this means we can tell time by the Moon. We normally tell time by the Sun. For example, if the Sun is near the meridian, then it's around noon; if it's setting then its around 6 p.m. the phase of the Moon tells us the angle between the Sun and the Moon. We see the Moon and we know the angle to the Sun, so we therefore know where the Sun is. Hence we know the time.
> The Moon does not orbit the earth in quite the same plane as the Sun -- the circle it takes on the sky it tiled from the ecliptic by about 5 degrees. Hence the Moon spends 1/2 its time just slightly north of the ecliptic, and 1/2 its time slightly south of the ecliptic (but always in a zodiac constellation). Twice a month, the Moon's path crosses the ecliptic. If the Moon happens to cross the ecliptic at the exact spot the Sun is, the Moon will block out the Sun's light, and we'll have a *solar eclipse. *(This does not happen often. The Moon is rather small and casts a small shadow. Consequently, it really does have to make a bull's eye with the Sun. Most of the time, its shadow misses the earth, and even when the shadow does reach the earth, it covers only a small area.


Thank you for your effort, however it still doesn't explain cold light. I know why the sky is blue, but why isn't it indigo/red.


----------



## New Age United (Sep 6, 2015)

reddan1981 said:


> Thank you for your effort, however it still doesn't explain cold light. I know why the sky is blue, but why isn't it indigo/red isn't all light supposedly travelling away from us?


No it doesn't explain cold light that will baffle me if you're correct. Any light that is caught by your eyes is definitely traveling towards you.


----------



## reddan1981 (Sep 6, 2015)

New Age United said:


> No it doesn't explain cold light that will baffle me if you're correct. Any light that is caught by your eyes is definitely traveling towards you.


edited, thankyou.


----------



## reddan1981 (Sep 6, 2015)

my next question is why don't PHOTOS show a purple sky?


----------



## New Age United (Sep 6, 2015)

reddan1981 said:


> my next question is why don't PHOTOS show a purple sky?


Why would they, do you have a book on broken logic lol. I trust my intuition and logic, there is a rational explanation for absolutely everything whether discovered or not. But I do like your outside the box thinking.


----------



## reddan1981 (Sep 6, 2015)

I know I'm going on, but I do have a purpose. I think I remember you saying you were diagnosed with schizophrenia? In what ways did your condition manifest? Do/did you agree with the diagnosis?


----------



## New Age United (Sep 6, 2015)

reddan1981 said:


> I know I'm going on, but I do have a purpose. I think I remember you saying you were diagnosed with schizophrenia? In what ways did your condition manifest? Do/did you agree with the diagnosis?


No I was never diagnosed it is a self diagnosis but trust me I am paranoid schizophrenic. Now I'm on the medication risperidone and I don't experience the positive symptoms of schizophrenia (hallucinations, dillusions and paranoia) but I still have the negative symptoms (lethargy, anti - social).

My condition manifested twice as deep psychosis, no acid trip ever felt like that, I was up for 6 days the first time and 2 days the second time and let me tell you from first hand experience what a rush, you lose control of your mind and will and do to your paranoid delusions it is very dangerous for both you and others, I was arrested both times I was admitted to hospital for violence in public. My first stay was 30 days my second only 4 bc they found the right medication, as soon as I took the first pill it all clicked and I knew it was the right medication, however both times it was the wrong diagnosis of "cannabis induced psychosis". Although I do agree that cocaine, meth and cannabis can all agitate the schizophrenic mind do to my medication I can now trustingly smoke an oz a week.

Don't think that my opinions that I express here are delusions, it is the truth of which I speak that allowed me to survive. It actually is possible to stop thinking and this has allowed me to overcome, to a degree, the negative symptoms of schizophrenia.


----------



## New Age United (Sep 6, 2015)

I am also a psychopath, I have all 3 traits of the dark triad. Yet do to the truth I have found eternal peace and bliss, and with peace and bliss comes a genuine love for all beings. Imagine that, a psychopath that has learned how to love.


----------



## New Age United (Sep 6, 2015)

reddan1981 said:


> I know I'm going on, but I do have a purpose. I think I remember you saying you were diagnosed with schizophrenia? In what ways did your condition manifest? Do/did you agree with the diagnosis?


Is that an honest enough answer for you reddan? Look within your heart, the deceiver is so clever as to make you believe that you are him. You are not the Thinker(devil) you are pure Awareness (god)

"If I err I err only against my own soul, for in the light I know Allah's will as my own will"

"Surely Allah is hearing, seeing, knowing, nigh" Very close in space and time, so close that you are inseparable, you are one with God, wake up you mortal fool lol!!!

"There are three types of people in this world. Those that see, those that see when they are shown, and those that do not see, oh wretched mortals open your eyes" DaVinci


----------



## GrowUrOwnDank (Sep 6, 2015)

Dude. Your confused and high maintenance. You have no friends, you bore people with your high maintenance. You are too needy for approval. But, you can't pull it off. Your just needy. I've watched your threads.

Anyway, we here 
in the rollitup community love you man. We reach out to you and want you to feel our love as confused as you are. You bring us up as we realiZe the sad circumstances of your life, we are not in as bad situation as. You are. We love you man. Please just be ok. You're awesome and should be having an awesome day. You make us feel better about ourselves.


----------



## New Age United (Sep 6, 2015)

GrowUrOwnDank said:


> Dude. Your confused and high maintenance. You have no friends, you bore people with your high maintenance. You are too needy for approval. But, you can't pull it off. Your just needy. I've watched your threads.
> 
> Anyway, we here
> in the rollitup community love you man. We reach out to you and want you to feel our love as confused as you are. You bring us up as we realiZe the sad circumstances of your life, we are not in as bad situation as. You are. We love you man. Please just be ok. You're awesome and should be having an awesome day. You make us feel better about ourselves.


I get your sarcasm and that's why I like it, comical. No don't worry about me man I'm in Paradise


----------



## New Age United (Sep 6, 2015)

Does anyone realize that I don't do this for my own gratification, how gratifying could this be. I do this strictly out of love, for the few that see the light. Open your fucking eyes, how obvious could this be.


----------



## New Age United (Sep 6, 2015)

No GrowUrOwnDank I don't give a fuck about making friends I'm trying to show you some very simple things here that could help you out, fuck all that shit about high maintenance save that for your bitch.


----------



## georgio838 (Sep 7, 2015)

New Age United said:


> I am also a psychopath, I have all 3 traits of the dark triad. Yet do to the truth I have found eternal peace and bliss, and with peace and bliss comes a genuine love for all beings. Imagine that, a psychopath that has learned how to love.


psychopaths are not soo bad...just had a lot of bad press...really they are only stubborn strong minded individuals...& imagine how boring the world would be without them? no CSI without psycho murders to investigate? no WW2 without hitler & stalin & their whacky crews?, no big business cos most major bigshots are psycho's, we would all be poorer?...some embrace your local not so friendly psycho...with a bulletproof vest


----------



## reddan1981 (Sep 7, 2015)

There is something innately wrong with any study of humanity that pigeonholes. They reject the dynamic nature of human individuals. The ability to change, adapt, grow, mature and alter their opinions and behavior.

The trend in psychology to classify every set of behaviors as an illness or mental disorder.

The presupposition is that a psychologist knows what “order” a person’s mind is supposed to be in in the first place.

How about I come to your house and tell you how to order your bookshelves, your kitchen, and tell you how you ought to be running your life.

The simple fact is that MY standard of order is very much different to yours. And nobody has the right, or the ability to impose their standard upon me. Telling me what’s “normal” and what’s not. Telling me what’s right and wrong so that I mesh neatly into their little categories of INTJ OR INTP. Well, they can take that Jungian bullshit and jam it up their dogmatic asses.

Last time I spoke to someone about the Myers Briggs test I likened it to astrology… boy you should have seen the reaction (and frantic attempts to defend their position). I’m not buying it.

Fancy telling someone that their behavior is abnormal, and that they’ve got a “mental disorder” and stick it with them for the rest of their lives. And imagine telling someone that on the basis that they’ve taken a VOTE on how to classify a set of behaviors, in order to apply this label. They simply got in a room (behind closed doors mind you) and simply said: “All for?” and “All against?” then decided your fate. Now you’re Bipolar/Alcoholic/ADHD/Autistic or whatever.

They’re fucking criminals. Deluding people who are having trouble into thinking they’re powerless and then prescribing them drugs to “fix” them.

Let me make this clear:

YOU’RE NOT BROKEN!

Sure, you might have some problems but 99% of the time they’re nothing a bit of deep thought, reflection and some honest/rational analysis of your beliefs, then some self discipline cannot fix.

You’ve got the power to change yourself. You don’t need an authority to tell you bullshit stories and “diagnose” you with something. If you buy in to that shit you’ll spend the rest of your life being a victim. And honestly, how the absolute fuck does a mental health professional justify “helping” someone by creating a victim mentality within them.

It seriously fucking dumbfounds me how completely idiotic the entire field is.

Here are some references for you if you want to learn about REAL mental health and stability:

http://www.arachnoid.com/psychology/ (This entire site is awesome… read it… now)

The Psychology of Self-Esteem: A Revolutionary Approach to Self-Understanding that Launched a New Era in Modern Psychology (a rational and scientific look at psychology focusing on the REAL methods of obtaining self esteem without silly medication and relying on others)

http://drhurd.com/bad-therapy-good-therapy-excerpt/ (a clearly defined way to identify frauds and charlatans in the mental health industry)

http://www.darkbuddhism.com/ (a combination of Objectivism & Buddhism… with none of the crap)


----------



## reddan1981 (Sep 7, 2015)




----------



## reddan1981 (Sep 7, 2015)




----------



## reddan1981 (Sep 7, 2015)

#



I'm sorry. I have to post this to expose this.


----------



## reddan1981 (Sep 7, 2015)




----------



## so.nice (Sep 7, 2015)

New Age United said:


> We all have eyes that see, can you see what I am a about to try and show you. Yes it is completely subjective and metaphysical but I am sure you can see it too.
> 
> Always be Aware of Space
> 
> ...


I agree with what you're saying about space I learned something about that from Tao te Ching


----------



## New Age United (Sep 7, 2015)

so.nice said:


> I agree with what you're saying about space I learned something about that from Tao te Ching


Yes I've heard good things about the tao.


----------



## reddan1981 (Sep 9, 2015)

New Age United said:


> Yes I've heard good things about the tao.


The word tao is chosen to describe the 10,000 entities of reality. Most people ascribe to the reality given to them. They accept truth, from people they have never met. You will know that I am NOT trying to teach wisdom, as wisdom cannot be taught with words. I am merely keeping you on your journey sage. This is primordial truth.


----------



## New Age United (Sep 9, 2015)

reddan1981 said:


> The word tao is chosen to describe the 10,000 entities of reality. Most people ascribe to the reality given to them. They accept truth, from people they have never met. You will know that I am NOT trying to teach wisdom, as wisdom cannot be taught with words. I am merely keeping you on your journey sage. This is primordial truth.


We do our best with words to convey that which is beyond words, but your right wisdom and truth is most appreciated in the absence of words. Be Still, Unwavering


----------

